# Escambia river



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

is there a boat launch close to mystic springs on the escambia...and would heading north or south be a better bet for big catfish? thanks:letsdrink


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

there is a ramp on mystic springs rd. I have been wondering about the catfish up there too. Let me know how you do.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Word of advice. Check with a Deputy that work that area to see it there are a lot of thefts. You may be surprised.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

never had any problems there.


----------

